# Vertical CPVC pipe to each sprinkler ? TX, San antonio



## unsetjet (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey guys i would like to thank anyone in advance who can help.

Should a sprinkler pipe or 2 be running beside stud vertically to each sprinkler head ?
I hit a pipe in a new-ish condo. It was a dividing wall with no other utilities on either side, so no real reason to suspect pipe other than a popup up sprinkler head 11 inches to the right up top. It is the first time i have seen a fire system that does not distribute from the ceiling to the sprinklers unless there was good reason. I should also note that it was the top floor, maybe this is why ? I am aware that if you run a pipe between studs that it should be centered, is this code though ?

Any input on this subject is much appreciated.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 5, 2017)

Listed CPVC piping is permitted in residential and light hazard occupancies.  It is not uncommon to have code compliant fire sprinkler design use structural members including studs to secure both vertical and horizontal supply network pipe/tube to supply sprinkler heads.  The piping/tube is required to be fastened with approved methods typically near the top and bottom plates and within 6 feet horizontally if I recall correctly.  They are always or should be covered since CPVC can only be exposed in certain applications in accordance with it's listing and manufactures guidelines.  Hope this helps and welcome to the site.


----------



## cda (Apr 5, 2017)

unsetjet said:


> Hey guys i would like to thank anyone in advance who can help.
> 
> Should a sprinkler pipe or 2 be running beside stud vertically to each sprinkler head ?
> I hit a pipe in a new-ish condo. It was a dividing wall with no other utilities on either side, so no real reason to suspect pipe other than a popup up sprinkler head 11 inches to the right up top. It is the first time i have seen a fire system that does not distribute from the ceiling to the sprinklers unless there was good reason. I should also note that it was the top floor, maybe this is why ? I am aware that if you run a pipe between studs that it should be centered, is this code though ?
> ...




Common practice, since it is plastic pipe, it needs a little more support.

I take it you were working on an existing building, with all Sheetrock in place??

Not sure either how you would detect the plastic pipe location, through Sheetrock.

Hopefully you hit a small diameter pipe and were able to shut it off fast


----------



## cda (Apr 5, 2017)

I think nail plates are required where normally required


Best picture I could find



https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...fault.jpg&sp=787c866c0c47d123ddb6662b67cc2f0e


----------



## steveray (Apr 5, 2017)

I think they keep them on the interior walls and out of the attic for freezing around here...Not sure in TX....


----------



## cda (Apr 5, 2017)

steveray said:


> I think they keep them on the interior walls and out of the attic for freezing around here...Not sure in TX....



A little the same, but just a matter of where the sprinkler head will be located, plus easier to run the plastic pipe over steel.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 5, 2017)

What size is the pipe?


----------



## unsetjet (Apr 6, 2017)

[/IMG] Thanks guys.
It was behind dry wall and the pipe was approx 1.5" and holding 31 PSI as i over heard. The maintenance guys took 35 minutes to find the right shut off and then the system still had considerable pressure while purging through the apartment. I got stressed waiting for the maintenance guys to shut off water and, got a wood clamp from the truck and tried to lower the spray damage.


----------



## unsetjet (Apr 6, 2017)

unsetjet said:


> [/IMG] Thanks guys.
> It was behind dry wall and the pipe was approx 1.5" and holding 31 PSI as i over heard. The maintenance guys took 35 minutes to find the right shut off and then the system still had considerable pressure while purging through the apartment. I got stressed waiting for the maintenance guys to shut off water and, got a wood clamp from the truck and tried to lower the spray damage.



here is a picture link


----------



## unsetjet (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2017)

Resourceful

Since the Sheetrock had to be opened anyway.

Like I said not sure how one could detect the location of plastic pipe behind Sheetrock 


I have hit cooper pipe before in my house, where I thought it was not located


----------



## JPohling (Apr 6, 2017)

Is that the tip of a nail coming out of the side of the stud almost in contact with the smaller diameter pipe?  Art hanging roulette!


----------



## cda (Apr 6, 2017)

JPohling said:


> Is that the tip of a nail coming out of the side of the stud almost in contact with the smaller diameter pipe?  Art hanging roulette!




If you are talking about the bottom picture,   That is paper sticking out.​


----------



## JPohling (Apr 7, 2017)

cda said:


> If you are talking about the bottom picture,   That is paper sticking out.​


bottom picture, 1/3 of the way up the small diameter pipe.  looks like a nail coming out the side of the stud


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks like Sheetrock paper when magnified


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 10, 2017)

The clamp (good job by the way) now just some "good" patch work and all is good......smiles


----------



## IJHumberson (Apr 18, 2017)

unsetjet,

First off, excellent resourcefulness in minimizing the water flow! Why it would take any maintenance engineer that is supposedly familiar with the building 35 minutes to find the sprinkler system shutoff valve is beyond belief. That's the kind of thing that should be a no-brainer for the building engineer.

As for your original question, this is a common practice to feed the sprinklers on the uppermost floor when the building is constructed in an area that is subject to freezing temperatures. By using horizontal sidewall sprinklers and running the sprinkler supply pipe up the wall from the floor below, they eliminate running the sprinkler pipe in the attic and having to ensure that the pipe is all insulated properly. I'm thinking that is the situation in your building. There's no requirement to protect the vertical pipes from nails through the drywall (I guess it is assumed that, if one is hanging something in the drywall, a nail thicker than the drywall itself is not necessary and not going to be used?). Nail plates are required, though, where vertical pipes pass through the top and bottom sill plates and where horizontal pipes pass through studs.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 19, 2017)

IJ, that also depends on the hanging weight of the artwork to determine if only 1/2 to 5/8" is enough nail imbedment to carry the weight. In CA an EQ would knock it off in a flash.


----------

